# Treatment for Screen Wall to Hide Black Bars



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Question for new HT project regarding treatment of screen wall to prevent/minimize visibility of black bars above and below screen....

I'm going to have a Panasonic PT-AE4000 projector with a 2.35:1 screen (have not selected yet). For now, when watching a 2.35 movie, I'll be projecting a 16:9 image scaled up to use the full width of the screen so the black letterbox bars fall above and below the screen. I do not want to see any trace of the black bars projecting on the wall (I realize total invisibility may not be possible, but I don't want them to be objectionable).

What is the best wall treatment to mitigate visibility of black bars? Flat plack paint? Another color? Would black curtains be better?

How have you guys dealt with this?

I want to eventually invest in an anamorphic lens but that is not in my budget for now. Also, note that the room is totally light controlled - no windows at all and door sealed to prevent light leakage. 

Regards,
sga2


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you're going to do it that way, Duvetyne fabric is probably the best thing to use.

Bryan


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Better still..stick up some fidelio velvet..That is the blackest material you can buy and I doubt you'll be able to see any over spill..


----------

